# Return of the zoomies!



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bristol is 14 months old now and hasn't had the zoomies inside for quite some time. This morning, I was in our family room and heard a commotion upstairs. Pretty soon that commotion whirled herself down the stairs and back up again. She continued for about 10 minutes. The other dogs didn't know what to do. Now all three dogs have crashed. All I could do was laugh. Even though it wasn't a behavior I looked forward to, I miss it occasionally now. It was a fun way to start the day.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Yes! We haven't seen zoomies for ages but had a little busty up over and around the living room the other day! Treating the sofas like skateboard ramps, was fun to watch. Reminded me how far he's come.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> ... that commotion whirled herself down the stairs ...


I see it exactly - that's a well-turned phrase.



MeandMy3 said:


> ... All I could do was laugh. Even though it wasn't a behavior I looked forward to, I miss it occasionally now. It was a fun way to start the day.


I could count on my guys giving me a good laugh every day. I miss that.

We called it "FRAPping" (FRAP = Frenetic Random Activity Period). Too academic, I like "zoomies" better.

Bob


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have two comments - when I first read the title of this post I thought it said "return of the zombies" and I was thinking that wasn't a phase I was familiar with. 

Second - do the zoomies ever go away? Cash is now two and Penny is about 20 months and they still have the zoomies almost every day. Maybe it's because there are two of them and they get each other going. I just posted last night about them zooming around the house.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree - the zoomies make me laugh even if they do mess the house up a bit! If you saw Cash zoom around you would never know he has three legs, he's fast and just flashes past you and he can also spin and jump like crazy. The funniest is when one is in one room and the other is in a different room and then they both start zooming towards each other - it always looks like it's going to be a nasty collision, but then Penny usually jumps right over Cash as he zooms under her.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have always called it the "Wild Thing" I must admit, I don't look forward to it , because when Fergy goes into the "wild Thing" Pearl goes into The nanny correction mode, and wants to make him stop, which makes it Twice as bad. One little V... running around like a loon is nothing like a wild v being chased by a 100 lb mama elephant. OMGoodness!!! Make them STOP!! Spare my good china please!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

It has been sooooo cold and soooooo snowy here that Dharma has not been really able to go out at all. Guess what?! ZOOMIES all over the house and she throws her toys and terrorizes the cats who still don't like her that much. We are going even nuttier than usual because we are snow bound in the house.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

It is minus 40 C here and being like that for awhile now. My boy still attempts to have occasional zoomies in the backyard. His face looks so funny when he gives up and runs home, with long icicles under his chin and nose.  
He stopped playing with his toys a few months ago (perhaps, he was thinking he was too old for them?), but now the toys are back, he tosses and runs with them in the house. :-[ 
Spring COME!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

CrazyCash, maybe "zombies" can be an alternative name for the shark attack period. 

Tk, we have a nanny dog here too. Whenever Scout gets the zoomies or is too rough with the dachshund mix, (at least by the chow's standards) she'll rush in there huffing and barking. Scout used to stop immediately, but now she'll throw herself on the ground, exposing her belly and trying to get the chow to play with her by biting and swatting her with her paws. I'll have to get it on video some day.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is 2 and still has zoomies regularly. Every morning we get home from our run and he pounces my husband and zooms around the house with Chase.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is seven years old, and he still gets the zoomies (although not every day)! He usually gets into the zoom mode when one of his dog friends comes over to play. It's a laugh riot!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Having said i hadn't seen it in the house for a while, i just got a fantastic display as a thank you for giving him some new toys! Happy puppy!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We see zoomies almost daily in the house from Penny. She knows it's time to go outside as soon as she starts so she'll run to the back door but if I haven't made it there yet she'll keep doing laps, checking the door after each one. And for some reason she decided it was time for zoomies today when I was cleaning up the yard at lunch. Dozer just stood by the door waiting to go back inside.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Wait - are you talking about your Penny or my Penny??  my Penny does almost the same thing when it's time to go outside - if I say do you need to go potty? She will run to the door and then run back to me then run around the room and then back to the door. . I wish I had that kind of energy!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H gets zooms around other dogs. if he meets one he likes, he starts running in a huge figure 8 circle as fast as possible. The other dog often looks at him as if to say; 'wtf??' (unless of course it's another vizsla  )


----------

